# Cl Today/yesterday



## dlane (Mar 23, 2016)

Some weird stuff cheep, it'll take a while to sort it all out starting tomorrow. The blue cabinet fits perfect under The heavy ten ,the white tube has a closed circuit tv camera in it . The surface plate to tram mill with ?got two of them









$80. All   Abandoned storage unit, o,ya this us made hose real ,tired of fighting the chi one


	

		
			
		

		
	
Got bunch of small stuff too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2016)

Great score!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice score  oh and


----------



## dlane (Mar 23, 2016)

I Think I did alright , the guy just wants the stuff outathere, there is a real nice Debold (the safe co)
Large 4'x3' Roll around tool box HD top ,5 stout roller drawers , ied like to get it but no room, ? Prob $40.00 ,
Also Got a bunch of carbide CB drills "larger ones" . Roller bearings, 1000 scalpels  might need to cut Somthing, 10 lbs good sheet metal screws .

Just talked to the guy, , guess I now own the Debold box, gota pic it up tomorrow morning.
Gona be some spring cleaning comming up soon.


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2016)

good box , pic's comming


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 24, 2016)

What are the things on the surface plates, Derrick?


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2016)

Bob I'm not sure what they were holding on the plates it must of been specific for what they made ,didn't get a good pic of the plates , this pic might show it better, do you know if surface plates are the same thickness top and bottom ? Was going to use one to tram the mill
this place had lots of specialty tooling and video equipment 
Gona have to pass on the box , I'm outa room again.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I got the aluminum tooling for the hardware , I'll repurpose them.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 24, 2016)

Surface plates are only flat on the top.  Nothing else is precision.  Oh, those are the posts for holding indicators and such.


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2016)

Bob the pic kinda has the surface plate fixture far left , only one I got of the tool . Yes that is a wet grinder for drills in center


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice haul. Looks like a lot of good stuff for minimal $. Mike


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 24, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> What are the things on the surface plates, Derrick?


 

  Those are universal gauge holders with fine adjust. We had that style where I used to work.


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2016)

Yup Mike got lots of projects now , but  that's ok
Bob don't know what it held here's a better pic.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Has a knob on top  that moves the end up or down knob on side locked it .


----------

